# Thanks for your advice



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

You may remember a month or so ago, I wrote concerning Bella, the Akbash/GP cross, 2yo that killed my Westie and maimed our Lab. This was after 3 months of introduction and training. My yard dogs stay away from the herd, but that didn't matter because Bella wanted to be a pet and didn't care about the goats.I decided to try and rehome her. After a while on CL, I received a call, from her first former owner-I was her fourth- who wanted her back.Fine with me. When I told her the problem, she said," I told you she should not be kept with other females, she is vicious.That's why I got rid of her, I had an old female she kept trying to kill" No one ever told me. I am angry, because Annie's death and Cleo's injuries didn't have to happen.As someone here said, she WAS sneaky, quiet and deadly. Even after I found her covered in blood, I had a hard time believing that the dog who was so sweet and submissive to the dogs in my presence was so evil when I was gone.I thought I was good at "reading" dogs. She had me fooled. The owner said that she would never try to rehome Bella, because of her aggressiveness.We now have a pup who loves the goats and that Ethel is serious about training. Thanks for your posts-you all were right. I guess why they call them "bitches"


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

It is nice to hear followup from someone on this board, so many come in here asking advice, so we all pitch in and many just disappear and we are left wondering, well, what happened? Thanks again. Appreciated....


----------

